# Who has had their *second* jab?



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 8, 2021)

Following on from the ‘first jab’ thread...









						Who has had their first jab?
					

@everydayupsanddowns as one of my healthcare friends (with T1 and fully deserving to be in the highest priority group) had her second jab, yesterday, I wondered if there will be a second thread going up soon: "Who has had their second jab?" :)




					forum.diabetes.org.uk
				




and as suggested by @helli - Here’s a place for folks to compare notes on their experiences of the booster vaccine for Covid 19, whether any side effects were better or worse... and how close to the suggested timings it was able to happen


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 8, 2021)

I've not had mine yet but have my appointment for 13th May, which is 12 weeks after my first one. My other half is hoping to get his first jab soon, he's 54 so hopefully not long to wait.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 8, 2021)

Not had mine yet it is only a month since I had my first dose, have not got my appointment, so await text to book via link. 
I have noticed many of my old work mates are reporting they have had second dose, but not read of any adverse effects, they will have had the Pfizer.


----------



## Steve_H (Mar 10, 2021)

Had mine on the 10th Feb which was 8 weeks after my first. Had a day of higher BG but no other problems. I had the Pfizer. I work in the NHS hence why I now have had both.


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 11, 2021)

Not yet. Have to wait for a text like the first one. Paul is now registered as my carer so he had his first one tomorrow.


----------



## Vonny (Mar 11, 2021)

8th April and counting!   Will report back with any side effects, but I had none with my first pfizer.


----------



## daducky88 (Mar 14, 2021)

Stitch147 said:


> I've not had mine yet but have my appointment for 13th May, which is 12 weeks after my first one. My other half is hoping to get his first jab soon, he's 54 so hopefully not long to wait.


Did they call you to fix your booster or dud you call them to fix the appt?


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 14, 2021)

daducky88 said:


> Did they call you to fix your booster or dud you call them to fix the appt?


I had a text from my surgery to book both appointments online via the surgery website.


----------



## daducky88 (Mar 14, 2021)

So you booked them.


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 14, 2021)

daducky88 said:


> So you booked them.


Yes.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 14, 2021)

The GP hub where we had ours said they will contact us for second dose. This is not my own surgery as they are not part of the vaccination programme here.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 14, 2021)

grovesy said:


> The GP hub where we had ours said they will contact us for second dose. This is not my own surgery as they are not part of the vaccination programme here.


As it happens, our GP surgery IS the local hub - but again, we have to wait for them to contact us, as they did for the first one. 12 weeks would be 24 April, but who knows!


----------



## grovesy (Mar 14, 2021)

trophywench said:


> As it happens, our GP surgery IS the local hub - but again, we have to wait for them to contact us, as they did for the first one. 12 weeks would be 24 April, but who knows!


The contact we had was text with a click on link to book, appointment was 2 days later no problem.


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 14, 2021)

Trevs got his appointments booked now, first jab tomorrow and second one booked for beginning of june.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 15, 2021)

grovesy said:


> The contact we had was text with a click on link to book, appointment was 2 days later no problem.


No - we had a phone call on Pete's mobile and being as it was our doctor's surgery that rang, she asked if I could make it too at the same time - yes please!

Texts with links sound as if you need to have your phone connected to the internet in order to click them.  We don't normally connect or mobs to our home wifi, why would we?


----------



## Lucyr (Mar 15, 2021)

trophywench said:


> No - we had a phone call on Pete's mobile and being as it was our doctor's surgery that rang, she asked if I could make it too at the same time - yes please!
> 
> Texts with links sound as if you need to have your phone connected to the internet in order to click them.  We don't normally connect or mobs to our home wifi, why would we?


You can click a link in a text without connecting your phone to the wifi if the mobile is a smart phone, it will just use your data allowance or add the cost to the bill.  If the mobile is capable of accessing the internet then connecting it to home wifi saves money. I expect the text also has a phone number for those whose mobiles aren’t able to access the internet.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 15, 2021)

The link did not appear to take you to a webpage, just to booking times, and there was no phone no, if you wanted to cancel you had to use a text link on the confirmation text.


----------



## NotPink (Mar 15, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Following on from the ‘first jab’ thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had my first Oxford jab on the 6th Feb. No second appt. yet but am asuured it will happen. I had over a week of side effects...bone ache, headache, nausea and tiredness. My husband had no side effects apart from a sore arm. Bit concerned regarding the lates news on clotting. Is anyone else?


----------



## Spozkins (Mar 15, 2021)

NotPink said:


> Had my first Oxford jab on the 6th Feb. No second appt. yet but am asuured it will happen. I had over a week of side effects...bone ache, headache, nausea and tiredness. My husband had no side effects apart from a sore arm. Bit concerned regarding the lates news on clotting. Is anyone else?


Yeah I am too but not really because of the news just that I was already cynical with it being so new. I was having neuropathy type twinges right up my legs and pain in and behind one of my eyes after the oxford. If it had been just the flu effects I wouldn't have been so concerned. I'm feeling fine now but definitely going to have a good think about the second one. It's a bit rubbish that its needed to be rushed through so many tests as we cant really know long term effects for those that might have them in full light. 

How are you feeling now? On the plus side I think some side effects are a positive in the fact that your immune system is doing something!


----------



## NotPink (Mar 15, 2021)

Spozkins said:


> Yeah I am too but not really because of the news just that I was already cynical with it being so new. I was having neuropathy type twinges right up my legs and pain in and behind one of my eyes after the oxford. If it had been just the flu effects I wouldn't have been so concerned. I'm feeling fine now but definitely going to have a good think about the second one. It's a bit rubbish that its needed to be rushed through so many tests as we cant really know long term effects for those that might have them in full light.
> 
> How are you feeling now? On the plus side I think some side effects are a positive in the fact that your immune system is doing something!


Sorry you had side effects and hope you are ok now. I eventually emerged fine from after vax effects but it took a while. Yes, its better than covid definitely. I wonder why some get bigger side effects than others. Does it say something about their immune systems? No one seems to say. There are many other vaccines coming thru now that are administered in single jabs and more effective tackling variants.


----------



## Perfect10 (Mar 16, 2021)

NotPink said:


> Had my first Oxford jab on the 6th Feb. No second appt. yet but am asuured it will happen. I had over a week of side effects...bone ache, headache, nausea and tiredness. My husband had no side effects apart from a sore arm. Bit concerned regarding the lates news on clotting. Is anyone else?


I’m not concerned about the news reports at the moment as there have also been the same number of clots in those who have had the Pfizer, and again in the general population who have had neither vaccine, so really no evidence of any links to vaccine yet.  Quite possibly a political decision as it’s all EU countries? I’m more inclined to listen to the WHO over safety and they say there are no links at this stage.


----------



## Peely66 (Mar 16, 2021)

I have my second jab 8th April 12 weeks after the first. First jab felt very rough for about 24 hours and it was like someone had turned a switch it came on that suddenly. I'm a health care worker and we had the full gamut of reactions from one staff member in bed for 3 days to no reaction at all (that was our manager!)


----------



## trophywench (Mar 16, 2021)

Bit akin with diabetes - YMMV as we really ARE all different!


----------



## NotPink (Mar 19, 2021)

Perfect10 said:


> I’m not concerned about the news reports at the moment as there have also been the same number of clots in those who have had the Pfizer, and again in the general population who have had neither vaccine, so really no evidence of any links to vaccine yet.  Quite possibly a political decision as it’s all EU countries? I’m more inclined to listen to the WHO over safety and they say there are no links at this stage.


I am not so concerned and will definitely ignore the political scaremongering.


----------



## SueEK (Mar 19, 2021)

Got a message today to phone work to book second jab, I have it arranged for next Thursday evening, yay!!


----------



## NotPink (Mar 19, 2021)

SueEK said:


> Got a message today to phone work to book second jab, I have it arranged for next Thursday evening, yay!!


lucky you...well done.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 19, 2021)

Great Sue!


----------



## SueEK (Mar 19, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Great Sue!


Thanks Jenny, I’ve never been so excited to be jabbed in my arm lol x


----------



## Annemarie (Mar 20, 2021)

I get my second jab next Thursday 25th


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 20, 2021)

I had my first Pfizer vaccination on 3 January and my second jab on 11 March. No adverse effects apart from sleeping afterwards for 24hrs and soreness at vaccination point for a few days. No bruising.
WL


----------



## grovesy (Mar 20, 2021)

Wirralass said:


> I had my first Pfizer vaccination on 3 January and my second jab on 11 March. No adverse effects apart from sleeping afterwards for 24hrs and soreness at vaccination point for a few days. No bruising.
> WL


Glad you have had both, with out any adverse effects. Good to see you back posting.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 22, 2021)

Wirralass said:


> I had my first Pfizer vaccination on 3 January and my second jab on 11 March. No adverse effects apart from sleeping afterwards for 24hrs and soreness at vaccination point for a few days. No bruising.
> WL



Lovely to see you again @Wirralass


----------



## Leaderofthecats (Mar 23, 2021)

I had the first (Astrazeneca)  jab the day before my last hbac01 test, so that was ... Fun.

It didn't affect me like a normal person though.
It bumped my BS up by 6 mmol/L immediately, then made me feel wired however knackered I got. It was like I'd had 20 cups of coffee. I didn't sleep for literally three days. I usually feel a bit rough due to various health problems, so took anything like that in my stride. Eventually I conked out and slept for about 16 hours. And my arm ached a lot for a week.

Getting jab 2 will be... hilarious, no doubt...

 I'm glad that it's been a bit smoother for you, with several folk now having both jabs under your metaphorical belt.


----------



## Becka (Mar 23, 2021)

When I attended for my first dose I was given a time of midday, which turned out to be when the clinic began rather than an appointment time.  So being there first I went straight inside and only got to site down as long as it took to complete the consent form before being taken in for the vaccine.

Today I had an appointment time, and there was a queue when I arrived.  It was not too long, though, and moved quite quickly.  I completed the form whilst waiting outside, so got to sit down for about about a minute before being taken away.  The vaccination was, as last time, straight forward.  I spent maybe two minutes in the room, 90 seconds of which was just form and card filling for the nurse.  Then off to the waiting room to serve a fifteen minute sentence.  I did not get early release.  Also, I was not the only non-staff member under 80 this time.

When I attended for the first dose it seemed they were administering both vaccines as the warden was letting some people leave and directing others to wait, but without being asked I the consent form was specifically for the Pfizer vaccine.  So I assume this time they are separating the vaccines by day, which seems smart as it will avoid any mixups.

So once again, very efficient by the sister clinic of my G.P. surgery.  I would recommend a pandemic then being vaccinated there to friends and family.  Although one negative as, once again, no stickers.


----------



## Diabolized (Mar 24, 2021)

I had my first vaccination on the 12 February. My GP practice is part of a federation who are arranging appts for their patients. Extremely efficient and well organised. I do not a date for the second jab but told I would recieve a text message inviting me to make an appt in the same way as I did the first time. The NHS letter arrived about a week after I'd had the jab. Had the Pfizer vaccination. No side effects apart from a sore arm which was no worse than after the flu vaccination.


----------



## Becka (Mar 24, 2021)

Unlike the first dose, I have a bit of a blue bruise at the administration site.  Alike the first dose, my arm is quite sore.

Though it is not quite as bad as last time, it came on earlier and was already painful by yesterday evening rather than on the next day.  I still managed to sleep on my left side, as usual, as it was painful to move but once in position it was fine.  I guess a bed is cushioned enough to not put pressure on it.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 24, 2021)

Thank you Grovesy & everydayupsanddowns. It's been a while. Hope you're as well as you can be.
WL


----------



## grovesy (Mar 25, 2021)

Wirralass said:


> Thank you Grovesy & everydayupsanddowns. It's been a while. Hope you're as well as you can be.
> WL


I am ok thanks! Hope you are as well as you can be too!


----------



## Docb (Mar 25, 2021)

Had ours today.  Quick and efficient... its amazing what a couple of months of practice can do when it comes to getting organised!


----------



## Becka (Mar 25, 2021)

Becka said:


> Unlike the first dose, I have a bit of a blue bruise at the administration site.



Day two, the bruise is black and though it is tender to touch, the arm no longer hurts.  After the first dose the arm was painful for a few days.


----------



## eggyg (Mar 26, 2021)

Had a text at 7.18 this morning, clicked on link and booked in for tomorrow 3.30pm. Only six weeks from my first one so very happy about that. I’ll report back in the next few days.


----------



## Pine Marten (Mar 26, 2021)

Yes, we had a text last night and are booked in for tomorrow afternoon - lovely jubbly


----------



## trophywench (Mar 26, 2021)

Nowt heard here yet re No 2.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 26, 2021)

I had a call from the surgery this afternoon telling me  that our second Covid jabs will be next week, some day between Monday and Thursday. They can't give a specific day or time, depends where the nurse gets to in a day (we are on the house bound list). Like @eggyg that will be around 6 weeks from the first. The first didn't bother me apart from a mild headache, so I'm expecting nothing more from the second.


----------



## Deleted member 25429 (Mar 26, 2021)

I’m very interested in this . I had 3 days in bed after my first injection and I’m hopeful that the second one isn’t as bad


----------



## pippen (Mar 26, 2021)

Text from doctor today to book..going tomorrow just 6 weeks after first one. 
68 years no health problems


----------



## trophywench (Mar 26, 2021)

By Sunday it will be 8 weeks since our first - wasn't expecting to hear until some time in April anyway, so we'll just wait and see and not panic - yet .....


----------



## eggyg (Mar 26, 2021)

mikeyB said:


> I had a call from the surgery this afternoon telling me  that our second Covid jabs will be next week, some day between Monday and Thursday. They can't give a specific day or time, depends where the nurse gets to in a day (we are on the house bound list). Like @eggyg that will be around 6 weeks from the first. The first didn't bother me apart from a mild headache, so I'm expecting nothing more from the second.


I got the headache but wasn’t mild, felt like I’d drank two bottles of Sancerre! I just topped up with paracetamol every four hours and laid on the sofa watching crap telly. It was just like BC. Before Children!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 27, 2021)

Hoping mine's like half a pint of cider - I can drink eg G & Ts all evening and not fall ove or slur my speechr, but cider goes straight to my head and legs and always has done!  Guarantees sleep anyway .......


----------



## Annemarie (Mar 27, 2021)

After the first Pfizer jab I had a significant headache for about 10 days. When we had our second 2 days ago, we were warned that any after effects would probably be worse than before but so far just a bit tender on my arm and that’s all. Once again it has raised my blood sugar levels but nothing too dramatic and oh so well worth it!


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 27, 2021)

Glad that you have been able to manage the levels Annemarie and that the second
 vaccine jab led to less discomfort.  May it last.


----------



## eggyg (Mar 27, 2021)

Back from jab. Appointment 3.30, left the car at 3.27, back in it 3.29! Hoping side effects will be non existent of course or at the very least no worse than after the first one.


----------



## eggyg (Mar 27, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Hoping mine's like half a pint of cider - I can drink eg G & Ts all evening and not fall ove or slur my speechr, but cider goes straight to my head and legs and always has done!  Guarantees sleep anyway .......


Have you been on the cider today Jenny? You’ve lost an R and put it in the wrong place! PS just getting my own back!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 28, 2021)

No - it's User Error because when a cursor is in the place I wish to add the R, I expect to type the R and it to be where I just put it.  However, it often does not respond well to being moved and just adds it to wherever I'd typed to, before I spotted the typo and moved it back with the touch pad.  ie, the cursor hasn't really moved.  Otherwise I have to use the arrows and move one space at a time back to where I want it, and vice versa to get back to the full stop again and carry on typing.  How the hell is that progress from using a mouse?


----------



## eggyg (Mar 29, 2021)

Day two post second jab and I feel fine. BGs normal too. After the first jab, I had a terrible headache the first day and was pretty washed out day two. Fine by day three. So, it’s looking hopeful that I’ve escaped any side effects. I can’t even feel any pain in the injection site. Hope this helps those who had  side effects with the first, it obviously doesn’t mean you’ll get them the second time. Fingers crossed that’s it for me.


----------



## pippen (Mar 29, 2021)

Exactly the same for me


----------



## Pine Marten (Mar 29, 2021)

Well, we had ours on Saturday afternoon, very quick in and out! 

No sore arms or anything, although yesterday afternoon I felt very weary and dozed off once or twice.


----------



## eggyg (Mar 29, 2021)

Pine Marten said:


> Well, we had ours on Saturday afternoon, very quick in and out!
> 
> No sore arms or anything, although yesterday afternoon I felt very weary and dozed off once or twice.


I felt weary too, but that happens a lot these days, so can’t blame the vaccine!


----------



## Becka (Mar 30, 2021)

One week later, and still not experiencing any side effects from the second Pfizer dose.  Except the bruise, which is probably a one-of-those-things with getting injections rather than the vaccine.  I do not think the nurse did anything wrong.  It was not painful, straight in, straight out.  Although the bruise is turning more yellow now, with just the centre still a deep purple.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 1, 2021)

We had our second jabs at home yesterday. No problems, apart from the same mild headache I got from the first. I can tell it’s the vaccine doing that because I haven’t had a headache for decades. And a curious sensation of liberation. Think I’ll get a T shirt printed with “I’ve been vaccinated, give us a kiss”.


----------



## eggyg (Apr 1, 2021)

mikeyB said:


> We had our second jabs at home yesterday. No problems, apart from the same mild headache I got from the first. I can tell it’s the vaccine doing that because I haven’t had a headache for decades. And a curious sensation of liberation. Think I’ll get a T shirt printed with “I’ve been vaccinated, give us a kiss”.


Glad you’ve got them both now Mike. I’ve had zero side effects this time. 
It’s a lovely feeling knowing we’re fully immunised, I too feel like hugging and kissing everyone. We’re seeing the family at the weekend, the first time, apart from a short doorstep visit on Mother’s Day, since Christmas. I might give the grandchildren a wee squeeze.


----------



## Annemarie (Apr 1, 2021)

_@_mikeyB if you do get your T shirt printed please order one for me too! 
No relaxation of lockdown for us as I have two weeks complete isolation prior to my operation but once I’m home again I’ll hug and kiss for England


----------



## Spozkins (Apr 1, 2021)

eggyg said:


> Day two post second jab and I feel fine. BGs normal too. After the first jab, I had a terrible headache the first day and was pretty washed out day two. Fine by day three. So, it’s looking hopeful that I’ve escaped any side effects. I can’t even feel any pain in the injection site. Hope this helps those who had  side effects with the first, it obviously doesn’t mean you’ll get them the second time. Fingers crossed that’s it for me.


Was it the AstraZeneca jab you had eggyg?


----------



## Merlin&Ebs (Apr 2, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Following on from the ‘first jab’ thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had my first jab 9th feb have my second booked for 10th April will let you know how I get on. Had the Oxford AstraZeneca jab and was sleepy/groggy for 3 days struggled to get up to feed cat and let dog out etc


----------



## Merlin&Ebs (Apr 2, 2021)

NotPink said:


> Sorry you had side effects and hope you are ok now. I eventually emerged fine from after vax effects but it took a while. Yes, its better than covid definitely. I wonder why some get bigger side effects than others. Does it say something about their immune systems? No one seems to say. There are many other vaccines coming thru now that are administered in single jabs and more effective tackling variants.


A dr told me that they think if you get worse side effects you were more likely to get serious illness from COVID-19 I don’t know how true that is tho


----------



## Annemarie (Apr 2, 2021)

I was told that too Merlin but I was also told if you have a reaction after the first jab you’re likely to have a more severe reaction after the second. My first jab - sore arm for a couple of days then a significant headache for 10 days. Second jab - no reaction at all, not even a sore arm.
The wonders of the human body!


----------



## eggyg (Apr 2, 2021)

Spozkins said:


> Was it the AstraZeneca jab you had eggyg?


It was.


----------



## Becka (Apr 6, 2021)

Becka said:


> One week later, and still not experiencing any side effects from the second Pfizer dose.  Except the bruise…



Two weeks later, and still not experiencing any side effects from the second Pfizer dose.  Except the bruise, which does not want to go but is least yellow with deep purple speckling now than the opposite.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 6, 2021)

Oh yellow is a good sign of healing for bruises usually!


----------



## Leadinglights (Apr 8, 2021)

My OH had second Pfizer jab yesterday and feels dizzy with higher than normal blood pressure this morning which we hope will pass soon as he had no problems with the first dose.


----------



## Maca44 (Apr 8, 2021)

Yes same here had my second Pfizer dose Yesterday and my arm is killing me and I feel abit fuzzy in the head as if I have a cold coming on, first jab just had sore shoulder for a few days.


----------



## NotPink (Apr 8, 2021)

Merlin&Ebs said:


> A dr told me that they think if you get worse side effects you were more likely to get serious illness from COVID-19 I don’t know how true that is tho


Listening to the radio this morning the experts have said they have not procured enough evidence to clarify that. 
And for any one experiencing any side effects atall to please report them on the Yellow Card Scheme site...yellowcard.mhra.gov.uk ...which collects data from the public after a covid vaccine. They were quite insistent as it is the only way they can collate side effects. 
I was quite poorly after the first jab but expecting the second any day.


----------



## Maz2 (Apr 8, 2021)

NotPink said:


> Had my first Oxford jab on the 6th Feb. No second appt. yet but am asuured it will happen. I had over a week of side effects...bone ache, headache, nausea and tiredness. My husband had no side effects apart from a sore arm. Bit concerned regarding the lates news on clotting. Is anyone else?


I am not really concerned and will have my 2nd one.  I had AZ and felt shivery and washed out day after.  I was fine on the Monday.  Tuesday felt washed out again and sick and on Wednesday felt like I had a common cold.  Felt below par for about a week.  My hubby is 58 and had no problems.  No one else I know who had AZ had any side effects.  A lady I know had Pfizer and was in bed for a couple of days.   

Pfizer has had incidents of blood clots too but to a lesser extent. The chances of a blood clot if I get COVID is 1 in 10 to 1 in 20.  With the vaccine with the present figures it is 1 in 255,000 or so.  I prefer to take the chance with the vaccine than the virus.


----------



## Maz2 (Apr 8, 2021)

Perfect10 said:


> I’m not concerned about the news reports at the moment as there have also been the same number of clots in those who have had the Pfizer, and again in the general population who have had neither vaccine, so really no evidence of any links to vaccine yet.  Quite possibly a political decision as it’s all EU countries? I’m more inclined to listen to the WHO over safety and they say there are no links at this stage.


I have been wondering that about it being political.  No one has mentioned the same problems with Pfizer since although the incidence was less than AZ to be fair. I recall the French Health Minister saying they would not be helping us have second jabs and they talked about stopping the exports of Pfizer to us.  We could have been in a mess if we had not had AZ.  Don't mean his to come across as too political as actually voted remain so not against EU per se. 

Mods - please remove my post if you feel it is overstepping the boundaries.


----------



## Peely66 (Apr 8, 2021)

I've have just had my second dose this afternoon. I'm just hoping I don't feel as crap as I did last time and it doesn't follow the same pattern. I felt like someone had flipped a switch. Fine one minute, shivering like mad the next and that happened exactly 8 hours later. I went into work the next day as I work in social care and we are permanently short staffed but could have done with a day off. If it follows the same pattern it will hit at 23.00 hrs. Fingers crossed.


----------



## NotPink (Apr 11, 2021)

Maz2 said:


> I have been wondering that about it being political.  No one has mentioned the same problems with Pfizer since although the incidence was less than AZ to be fair. I recall the French Health Minister saying they would not be helping us have second jabs and they talked about stopping the exports of Pfizer to us.  We could have been in a mess if we had not had AZ.  Don't mean his to come across as too political as actually voted remain so not against EU per se.
> 
> Mods - please remove my post if you feel it is overstepping the boundaries.


There are age conflicts in the EU and media reportage. Some countries say they wont innoculate the over 60s with AZ and now the UK is not giving AZ to the younger of the population. No reports yet of any clots after 2nd doses. If you do nothing there are repercussions and if you are seen to be doing something....well. 
Not enough info out there yet. 
And, yes, there have been reports of similar reactions to the Pfizer jab. 
I am not sure if it is political or social and media interference just that we don't know enough about these jabs yet. 
It has been such a scary time anyway and we may be justified in being a bit jittery. It is hard to know the truth when we are relying on 2nd and third hand news.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 20, 2021)

Not had second one yet but got our appointment for this Saturday yesterday, this 3 weeks earlier than expected.


----------



## NotPink (Apr 20, 2021)

Having 2nd AZ tomorrow. fingers crossed.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Apr 20, 2021)

Had mine uneventfully on Sunday. Was rather less busy than when I had the first dose, presumably because at that one (on Sunday afternoon) I think they had a bunch of doses to give in a bit of a hurry whereas I imagine this one was more planned.


----------



## ukjohn (Apr 20, 2021)

*Had my second AZ last Friday and happy with it all. I am 82 and never felt a thing or had any problems or soreness with either, guess I must be lucky, but they do say no sense no feeling   .

John.*


----------



## Totalwar (Apr 20, 2021)

Had Pfizer jab yesterday they moved it a week early.my wife had her moved a week early as well.Due to Supply  considerations they said.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Apr 20, 2021)

Oxford jab number 2  this thursday at my local vaccination hub, which happens to be my Rugby League teams homeground. Well done Totally Wicked stadium, St.Helens R.L.F.C. What a marvellous job you are doing. No side effects from number 1 so i presume number 2 will be the same.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 22, 2021)

Getting my second later this morning


----------



## Austin Mini (Apr 22, 2021)

Had my second jab, didn’t know I had it and nothing afterwards at all.


----------



## Contused (Apr 23, 2021)

Had my second jab last Friday. The most irritating part of the whole procedure was the twenty minute wait outside the health centre in a cold wind, culminating in a rather delayed entry to the health centre. The organisation was much poorer during this second session than that accomplished by the Royal Marines during the first session. Otherwise satisfactory.


----------



## NotPink (Apr 23, 2021)

Contused said:


> Had my second jab last Friday. The most irritating part of the whole procedure was the twenty minute wait outside the health centre in a cold wind, culminating in a rather delayed entry to the health centre. The organisation was much poorer during this second session than that accomplished by the Royal Marines during the first session. Otherwise satisfactory.


And it has been so bitterly cold out there. Our local surgery 2nd jab arrangements were by appt. and we arrived early by 5 mins and went straight in after temp. and questions. Much the same as first attempt. Maybe we were just lucky.


----------



## John D M (Apr 23, 2021)

2nd dose this morning. Very straightforward, in & out in 5 minute


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 23, 2021)

Had mine on 14th.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 23, 2021)

I had my second one yesterday and it was twice as painful as the first. I hadn’t a single problem after the first jab but I’ve been ill since this second one, have been up shivering most of the night and still have the headache from Hell!


----------



## SueEK (Apr 23, 2021)

Had mine on 25th March but like other’s work for the NHS. No problems with either and very happy to have had them. My husband had his second last week as well.


----------



## Martin62 (Apr 24, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Following on from the ‘first jab’ thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im having mine tomorrow morning, 12 weeks since the first one. 
Will be interesting to see if it affects my BG levels.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Apr 24, 2021)

haven't had my second jab but had my first one and got a good itchy reaction..i do suffer with allergies and was half expecting this.  no serious reaction as that could of been really nasty.  apart from the itchy skin nothing else really.

luckily i carry anti-histamine, will be talking to my doctors about this situation see what they  recommend for safety reasons. 

was that astra one.


----------



## Sweetz (Apr 24, 2021)

Got my second one tomorrow fingers crossed for no side effects this time


----------



## NotPink (Apr 24, 2021)

Amigo said:


> I had my second one yesterday and it was twice as painful as the first. I hadn’t a single problem after the first jab but I’ve been ill since this second one, have been up shivering most of the night and still have the headache from Hell...





Amigo said:


> I was the other way round with flu like symptoms and lethargy from first jab for 8 days but my 2nd jab 2 days ago ... nothing except much tiredenss so far. fingers still crossed.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 24, 2021)

Just had my second at lunch time.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Apr 25, 2021)

Done and dusted. In my town as of thursday 100,000 people have had their 1st jab and 20,000 have had their second. A high uptake in accepting the jab rather than refusing it.


----------



## Sweetz (Apr 26, 2021)

I had my second AZ yesterday- no side effects this time


----------



## Robin (Apr 26, 2021)

OH has just had his second AZ, he was due in the next few days anyway, but was called in today by the surgery and asked if he could report straight way, as they’d got some spare from this morning's clinic. Hope he doesn’t get any side effects this time, as we’ve booked a day out at a NT garden tomorrow. Mine is next week at the main football stadium, because that's where I had my first.


----------



## Yendor (Apr 27, 2021)

I had my second Pfizer on Saturday 24/04/‘21. More of a reaction than the first one but ok after 2 days.


----------



## Martin62 (Apr 28, 2021)

Had my 2nd one on Monday ( astra zeneca), no real impact on my BG levels, only side effect is the arm ache like when you get a flu jab.


----------



## NotPink (May 1, 2021)

Robin said:


> OH has just had his second AZ, he was due in the next few days anyway, but was called in today by the surgery and asked if he could report straight way, as they’d got some spare from this morning's clinic. Hope he doesn’t get any side effects this time, as we’ve booked a day out at a NT garden tomorrow. Mine is next week at the main football stadium, because that's where I had my first.


might be lucky and have no side effects...


----------



## Ditto (May 1, 2021)

I'm having my second jab of the dodgy one next Friday. Mum's already had hers and is okay.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 1, 2021)

Had 2nd jab today.

Just an update, no side effects what so ever this time, blood sugars running a tad lower than normal but as it's my cars birthday (MOT) due on tues I decided to clean it out and polish it this morning. Both car and I are reeling from the shock


----------



## KARNAK (May 1, 2021)

Got mine next Friday too Jan I`ll meet up with you and take you for something nice after the mind boggles.


----------



## NotPink (May 2, 2021)

Spozkins said:


> Yeah I am too but not really because of the news just that I was already cynical with it being so new. I was having neuropathy type twinges right up my legs and pain in and behind one of my eyes after the oxford. If it had been just the flu effects I wouldn't have been so concerned. I'm feeling fine now but definitely going to have a good think about the second one. It's a bit rubbish that its needed to be rushed through so many tests as we cant really know long term effects for those that might have them in full light.
> 
> How are you feeling now? On the plus side I think some side effects are a positive in the fact that your immune system is doing something!


I am sceptical of the long term effects...which they have no clue about. I decided to go thru with the 2nd as there was virtually no option for full coverage. What I also don't know is how long the protection lasts cos if they are saying a booster may be needed come Autumn then do we understand that we will run out of protection by then? We don't know much.


----------



## Sharron1 (May 2, 2021)

Had my 2nd jab this morning. Was so excited woke up at 4am. To  celebrate, am now eating a slice of carrot cake with icing on top. Not a thought of  carbs.


----------



## silentsquirrel (May 2, 2021)

I had my 2nd AZ last Thursday.  Only real side effect of 1st was a very sore arm, much worse and longer-lasting than any flu jab.  Minor headache for a couple of hours on following day.  No effect at all on BGs.   Arm a bit sore this time, but much less than 1st, otherwise nothing!


----------



## pink lady (May 2, 2021)

My husband & I had our first jab on the 19th Feb we both had a headache and muscle pain, my husband had a sore arm for a week.
The second jab did not effect us at all it was Astra Zenica.


----------



## NotPink (May 3, 2021)

My main concern is how long does protection last after a covid19 jab?
I looked up some sources and according to medical research ... they don't know ... it may be 4 months...and is an individual thing at present...which is why they may introduce a booster in the Autumn to prevent another rise in infections over the winter months. Does anyone think 4 months is not long enough and how will we know if we are still protected?


----------



## NotPink (May 3, 2021)

trophywench said:


> No - we had a phone call on Pete's mobile and being as it was our doctor's surgery that rang, she asked if I could make it too at the same time - yes please!
> 
> Texts with links sound as if you need to have your phone connected to the internet in order to click them.  We don't normally connect or mobs to our home wifi, why would we?


I don't use wi fi and sign off all online retail sales after using...I don't save passwords online. And finally I don't use tablets or phones to make sales on and keep contacts limited to family and a few friends, doctors and dentist. How mean am I?


----------



## Bruce Stephens (May 3, 2021)

NotPink said:


> Does anyone think 4 months is not long enough and how will we know if we are still protected?


As far as I can tell, experts would be very surprised if it was as short as 4 months. There's preliminary evidence that immunity from relatively minor infections lasts for (at least) 12 months. But you're right that we don't really know yet. My impression is that consensus is that a few years at least is likely.

I guess they'll be watching the data. Presuming that the virus keeps circulating at some levels they'll be looking to see whether vaccinated people increasingly become infected and sick. I presume the ONS will continue their antibody survey for a while, too (though antibodies aren't the whole story).


----------



## grovesy (May 3, 2021)

Bruce Stephens said:


> As far as I can tell, experts would be very surprised if it was as short as 4 months. There's preliminary evidence that immunity from relatively minor infections lasts for (at least) 12 months. But you're right that we don't really know yet. My impression is that consensus is that a few years at least is likely.
> 
> I guess they'll be watching the data. Presuming that the virus keeps circulating at some levels they'll be looking to see whether vaccinated people increasingly become infected and sick. I presume the ONS will continue their antibody survey for a while, too (though antibodies aren't the whole story).


I saw a Commons Committee last week, where the Doctors giving Evidence said that so far the effects seem to confer protection for at least 6 months. Though the research is till on going.


----------



## NotPink (May 3, 2021)

6 months of fun then stowaway again?


----------



## mikeyB (May 3, 2021)

An antibody survey is only of relative use when assessing herd immunity, the immune system is far more complex than just antibodies. You are, for instance, very probably immune to measles, though I very much doubt you will have measles antibodies cluttering up your bloodstream. That also applies to just about every childhood illness.

The assessment of how long Covid immunity lasts is therefore an informed guess. Informed by how long other coronavirus immunity lasts- they are a cause of around 20% of common colds. That is at least a year, possibly two to a particular coronavirus. Covid-19 has no particular difference from other coronaviruses, other than currently we haven’t learned to live with it as anything other than a minor inconvenience.

So taking lower limits, the repeat immunisation schedule should be less than 12 months ideally, or 12 months if you want to put a possibly slightly leaky lid on it, though such risks would be low.

That informed guess might be wrong, of course, but we would find out soon enough. Indeed, we may find out before any decision is made, while the virus is still out and about.


----------



## grovesy (May 3, 2021)

NotPink said:


> 6 months of fun then stowaway again?


That is because that is the length of time they have research for at the moment,  it is ongoing.


----------



## NotPink (May 3, 2021)

There is a minefield of info on vaccination immunity out there. The durability of vaccines is not well understood.
Fading protection can go unnoticed re MMR and other childhood immunisation as they eliminate transmission of the microbes it protects against. 
Researchers are ramping up efforts to understand why some vaccines protect for weeks and some for life. 
In 1957 they were making vaccinations without any deep knowledge of immunology apparently. (also in 2020/21 it seems.
Interesting subject.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 4, 2021)

grovesy said:


> Just had my second at lunch time.


Well done grovesy, hope you don't suffer any adverse reactions.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (May 4, 2021)

KARNAK said:


> Got mine next Friday too Jan I`ll meet up with you and take you for something nice after the mind boggles.


Can I join you as well KARNAK?


----------



## grovesy (May 4, 2021)

Wirralass said:


> Well done grovesy, hope you don't suffer any adverse reactions.
> WL


I did not suffer any reactions other than the sore arm thanks!


----------



## RirisR (May 4, 2021)

Had my jab and had a couple of rotten days and my bloods are 
stuck at 7 to around 7.5 I haven't had a 6 reading for a week now
hope it adjusts any idea's people x


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2021)

Just had mine. Made the mistake of reading an article yesterday by a doctor deploring some of the bad injection techniques he’s seen while volunteering, but although my 'injector' this morning seemed to spend ages psyching herself up like you would when playing darts, it was relatively painless and she didn’t do any of the obvious things mentioned in the article.


----------



## trophywench (May 4, 2021)

Generally don't stand on the oche to inject either ......


----------



## atoll (May 4, 2021)

2nd jab on saturday,activated the chip,now have 5G 24/7...........


----------



## NotPink (May 5, 2021)

All over 50s are allegedly being offered a 3rd jab to overwinter. Which reinforces claims that the covid19 jab generally protects for up to 6 months.


----------



## Eddy Edson (May 5, 2021)

I'm having my first AZ shot tomorrow, here in Oz, where the vaccine roll out has been kind of slow and weird. 

I actually don't know anybody else apart from HCW's who has had it yet, so I'm being guinea pig for people. 

You can see why people here might hesitate a bit. My risk tomorrow of catching COVID is effectively zero, let alone my risk of dying from it (nobody in my neck of the woods has died from COVID for well over a year; nobody has caught it here for months). Whereas my risk of dying from an AZ-induced blood clot is one in a million or something. 

But that's obviously not the way to look at things. One better way: During the Melbourne outbreak last year mortality was about 150 per million.  So if there's a 1% chance of the same thing happening here - escape of new variants, politicans screwing up quarantine, whatever - then I'm better off, risk-adjusted, with the vaccine. And so on ...


----------



## Bruce Stephens (May 5, 2021)

Eddy Edson said:


> Whereas my risk of dying from an AZ-induced blood clot is one in a million or something.


If I understand correctly the 1 in a million is over the population as a whole, but the chances for younger women is way higher, and the chances for older men is correspondingly way lower. (Though there's lots of uncertainty since numbers are so low.)

Must admit I'm slightly surprised: Australia has the luxury of waiting and getting "the best" whatever that turns out to be. I'd have thought the mRNA vaccines would look like better choices right now. Maybe the logistics makes those too annoying to use.


----------



## Eddy Edson (May 5, 2021)

Bruce Stephens said:


> If I understand correctly the 1 in a million is over the population as a whole, but the chances for younger women is way higher, and the chances for older men is correspondingly way lower. (Though there's lots of uncertainty since numbers are so low.)
> 
> Must admit I'm slightly surprised: Australia has the luxury of waiting and getting "the best" whatever that turns out to be. I'd have thought the mRNA vaccines would look like better choices right now. Maybe the logistics makes those too annoying to use.


We're producing AZ locally but there's no existing mRNA production capability - various groups are working on it but won't be ready this year. We've managed to secure enough Pfizer for part of the population but a lot of it won't be delivered until late in the year and in any case it will be subject to supply chain risks. We failed to get any Modena for this year.


----------



## Gwynn (May 5, 2021)

I will let you know. I have mine booked for this Friday afternoon.


----------



## KathC (May 5, 2021)

Had mine this afternoon - so far so good


----------



## helli (May 5, 2021)

Bruce Stephens said:


> Must admit I'm slightly surprised: Australia has the luxury of waiting and getting "the best" whatever that turns out to be. I'd have thought the mRNA vaccines would look like better choices right now. Maybe the logistics makes those too annoying to use.


It depends what you mean by "the best".
Given the relative costs,(£25 vs £3 per shot)  AZ may be better value for money


----------



## Bruce Stephens (May 5, 2021)

helli said:


> Given the relative costs,(£25 vs £3 per shot) AZ may be better value for money


Oh, certainly. I'm just thinking that if the cost isn't relevant, a vaccine with a (albeit really tiny) risk of serious blood clots isn't as good as one that doesn't have such known serious side effects. And the trials suggest the mRNA vaccines are a bit better (though I'm not sure they were big enough to really say they're better than AZ).

But if AZ is the one you can manufacture now then using that makes complete sense. (Maybe they just don't vaccinate people under 40, say, until later when either they have other vaccines or we understand more about the blood clotting issues.)


----------



## garymedic1 (May 6, 2021)

Had mine on the 23rd Jan and 2nd Mar...but I work in healthcare, so that probably doesn't count...


----------



## Lia Brown (May 7, 2021)

I am 43 (just turned) but have Neurofibromatosis, as well as type 2, so I was put into the priority category of medical conditions which would likely have me in hospital if I get Covid-19. I have also had really bad symptoms whenever I get a chest infection too (antibiotics, steroids and salbutamol inhalers are given to me and they are always surprised that I am not a diagnosed asthmatic). I have my second jab of the Pfizer on Sunday 9th May. My husband is 72 this year and has just had his 2nd dose last week, also of the Pfizer (he is also type 2 but with excellent control and great levels). As a 'medically retired' Phlebotomist, Cardiographer/Cardiology ATO and Level 3 Assistant Nurse, I am a big supporter of vaccinations and recommend them to all, if possible. On a lighter note, how many say 'thank you ' when you get stuck with a needle? I used to get thanked all the time (vampire and Hancock jokes too) and now I find myself doing it whenever I have a . Automatic response, obviously because no-one is really thankful for having a needle shoved in. I am very glad that my two  cannot get Covid-19. I feel sorry for cat owners though as they have had to be doubly careful.


----------



## Flutterby (May 7, 2021)

Had my second jab today. Sore arm and low BG this time. My arm bled after the jab and the nurse made quite a big deal about it haha. In the end I put her out of her misery and said I am type 1 I gave up worrying about a drop of blood years ago!


----------



## Aybrice (Blueduck) (May 8, 2021)

Had 2nd jab, no side effects at all.  First time my bs went crazy high, this time not, but 1st was back in March and I was having terrible bs readings, so don’t think it was the jab after all, just what ever is going on with me.  Too much insulin the sdn said and I’ve had to reduce, improving bs but not back to normal yet


----------



## Gwynn (May 8, 2021)

Just had mine yesterday afternoon. Just a sore arm today.


----------



## garymedic1 (May 8, 2021)

Had my Pfizer jabs on the 23rd Jan and 2nd Mar. Had a sore arm after both, with onset approx 6hrs post jab for both and lasting about 8hrs duration. This was prior to my LADA diagnosis, so not sure if any effect on my BMs

Also, actually had COVID-19 in November - would be interesting if this was the trigger point for my diabetes...?


----------



## TinaD (May 8, 2021)

Had second jab on 28 April. First jab no side effects at all - even injection site was only detectable on pressure, arm stretching for a few hours. 2nd jab I note a small increase in FBG for 9 days (up to 5.8-5.9) back down to 5.4 today. Mild intermittent headache and a bit tired for 3 days. Since I am struggling with sorting out heart failure oedema/drugs etc (GP appointments almost impossible to arrange) these changes may be associated with stress from those problems rather than the Oxford vaccine. Frankly the sense of relief at improving my immunity would have compensated for really quite serious side effects - and those I did not have.


----------



## SB2015 (May 8, 2021)

I had my second jab yesterday.

A bit of a bruise at  injection site as I would expect with any jab.  Feeling a bit ‘heavy’ today but BG still in target and no obvious rise.  Nothing like last time when I was wiped out for the first day. 
I will just have a lazier day.


----------



## garymedic1 (May 8, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> I had my second jab yesterday.
> 
> A bit of a bruise at  injection site as I would expect with any jab.  Feeling a bit ‘heavy’ today but BG still in target and no obvious rise.  Nothing like last time when I was wiped out for the first day.
> I will just have a lazier day.


It wasn't the worst jab I've ever had, but my arm was heavy/sore on both occasions. Think you've earned a lazy day


----------



## Ditto (May 8, 2021)

Had my second Az yesterday. Nurse said I was to sit down for 15 mins so I did 5 and went down the lift. Nothing last time apart from a slight sore upper arm but this time it hurt straightaway and after, at the site, wasn't happy with that really, worried. Okay now though, just a bit of a headache but I feel rotten anyways so how would I know if it's the jab or not? You gotta die of summat!


----------



## SB2015 (May 8, 2021)

I


garymedic1 said:


> Had my Pfizer jabs on the 23rd Jan and 2nd Mar. Had a sore arm after both, with onset approx 6hrs post jab for both and lasting about 8hrs duration. This was prior to my LADA diagnosis, so not sure if any effect on my BMs
> 
> Also, actually had COVID-19 in November - would be interesting if this was the trigger point for my diabetes...?


It is often an illness or a stress point that is the tipping point for our pancreas, which has been struggling and the illness puts extra pressure in it, so the last beta cells just give up for a while until we help them with the insulin injections.


----------



## AnnieM (May 8, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Following on from the ‘first jab’ thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve got mine this afternoon....exactly 12 weeks since first one!! Very excited!


----------



## KARNAK (May 8, 2021)

Had my second yesterday, AZ, same as before BGL`s dropped very quickly down to 2.7, JB`s and Lifts ready
no other problems since.


----------



## Struma (May 9, 2021)

I had my 2nd 2 weeks ago. Both were very easy to get, in just a few days.
No ill effects from either. Blood sugars weren’t impacted.


----------



## Supratad (May 9, 2021)

Had mine on Friday. Felt rubbish all Saturday, spent afternoon asleep on sofa, didn't get up till 11:30 today and feel much better. 
Minor inconvenience for the long term greater good.


----------



## PaulG (May 11, 2021)

I had my first jab on 20th Feb and my second this morning (11th May). It was the Oxford Astronomical one.
Neither had any detrimental effect on me. I'm beginning to think I'm some sort of placebo test case,
unless its "no sense, no feeling."
The nurse did say I would probably be contacted in the autumn for a booster and that would probably be a pfizer.

Paul G


----------



## Deleted member 25429 (May 11, 2021)

Had my second injection yesterday , no reaction like the first thank goodness. Just sore arm and bit of a headache


----------



## Deleted member 25429 (May 12, 2021)

Freddie1966 said:


> Had my second injection yesterday , no reaction like the first thank goodness. Just sore arm and bit of a headache


I spoke to soon at 5 o’clock tonight felt awful . Felt like my legs were made of lead got headache falling sugar levels more paracetamol for me and back to bed


----------



## travellor (May 12, 2021)

Second dose yesterday.
AstraZeneca, no side effects.


----------



## goodybags (May 12, 2021)

my second AZ on Friday evening - 12 weeks after the first 
plus regular (Hba1c blood test thismornin)


----------



## NotPink (May 13, 2021)

Freddie1966 said:


> I spoke to soon at 5 o’clock tonight felt awful . Felt like my legs were made of lead got headache falling sugar levels more paracetamol for me and back to bed


It takes a while for the body to react to the jab. Hope you are feeling a bit better now.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 13, 2021)

I've got my 2nd Pfizer jab at 1pm today.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (May 13, 2021)

Hi there, I had my 2nd Pfizer jab on 5th May and luckily only had a very slight sore arm where the jab was


----------



## helli (May 13, 2021)

Jabbed for a second time on Tuesday. 
Slightly more sensitive to insulin for a couple of days so had to reduce my basal to about 60% of normal and I felt a little weary but that may be more to do with lack of sleep.
Feeling fine and dandy today.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 13, 2021)

Done. Hopefully no side effects. Had a laugh as the physiotherapist at the surgery recognised me going in and told the girls to use the biggest needle they could find on me!!! Lol


----------



## Jenny101 (May 13, 2021)

I had my second Pfizer jab on 6 May, 12 weeks after the first one.  No side effects but 5 hours after the jab my blood sugar suddenly shot up to 15mmol/L for no reason.  I corrected it and had no other problems after that.


----------



## Cate (May 14, 2021)

2nd AZ jab 4 weeks ago, 9 weeks after the first one. 

I was 20% more insulin resistant after the first one for a couple of weeks, no noticeable impact after the 2nd. Thank goodness my loop figured things out for me!


----------



## freesia (May 14, 2021)

I had my second Pfizer on Monday. Since then, i've been having really high levels, needing to correct several times a day plus last night, in the middle of the night! I had nothing like this with the first.


----------



## Lucyr (May 14, 2021)

My second was supposed to be in a few weeks but after the announcement tonight about bringing them forward I’ve rearranged to tomorrow morning.


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 14, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> My second was supposed to be in a few weeks but after the announcement tonight about bringing them forward I’ve rearranged to tomorrow morning.


Pleased you have been able to rearrange.  I am currently 9 weeks since first so wasn't expecting to be called back for another 3 weeks, but hoping I will hear somethin on Monday about getting my second one a bit sooner.


----------



## Lucyr (May 14, 2021)

Grannylorraine said:


> Pleased you have been able to rearrange.  I am currently 9 weeks since first so wasn't expecting to be called back for another 3 weeks, but hoping I will hear somethin on Monday about getting my second one a bit sooner.


I’m at 9 weeks also, I just rebooked online tonight after the news, the message said that i may be contacted but there were slots for tomorrow morning so just rearranged to then. Hopefully won’t be any issues getting it early when I arrive.


----------



## pm133 (May 15, 2021)

That's my 2nd jab scheduled for next week. 5 minute drive to the centre as well which is nice. I know a lot of people have been forced to drive long distances for theirs so I'm quite lucky.


----------



## nonethewiser (May 15, 2021)

Got text other day to book Friday so had 2nd AZ jab yesterday, didn't feel needle go in & not slightest bit of side effects, pleased with that as expected some.


----------



## Lucyr (May 15, 2021)

Had my second jab today no problems, after rebooking to bring forward following the announcement last night


----------



## Jaxg (May 15, 2021)

Get my 2nd jab next week


----------



## goodybags (May 16, 2021)

Had the second jab on Friday Evening 
no real side effects apart from about 2 hrs after had a head ache and felt woozy like I was drunk
Wife gets her first jab in 2 weeks time


----------



## Ivostas66 (May 17, 2021)

Had my second jab last night. First time around I had aches and pains for about 3 days, but nothing too bad. Slightly higher average BG for a few weeks, which eventually improved.

Had to take today off work as I have had pain in my shoulders, neck and limbs. Very 'foggy', with a bit of a headache. Also had two hypos and also two very high spikes in BG! Starting to feel a bit better now, but it's really knocked me for 6!


----------



## adrian1der (May 17, 2021)

Mine's booked for Friday


----------



## AJLang (May 17, 2021)

freesia said:


> I had my second Pfizer on Monday. Since then, i've been having really high levels, needing to correct several times a day plus last night, in the middle of the night! I had nothing like this with the first.


@freesia I could have written exactly the same post as you. I had my second Pfizer jab Thursday morning and all I seem to be doing is giving myself extra insulin. I’m so grateful that I’ve got the Libre 2 to help me with this.


----------



## freesia (May 17, 2021)

AJLang said:


> @freesia I could have written exactly the same post as you. I had my second Pfizer jab Thursday morning and all I seem to be doing is giving myself extra insulin. I’m so grateful that I’ve got the Libre 2 to help me with this.


Glad its not just me, but i feel for you. I felt like i was pure insulin. Mine eased over the weekend with only the occasional spike. Hope yours eases soon.


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 19, 2021)

Just got my second jab booked for Sunday evening, could have had it Saturday morning, but the time they had available I will be at a hospital having my HBA1C blood test.  I am off work Mon, Tue & Wed next week, so if I get any side effects I wont need to take sick leave, and no plans for my days off as it was use them before 1st June or lose them as they were carried over from last year's entitlement.


----------



## Dollypolly (May 19, 2021)

Had my second on Friday there and I’ve had sore Sinus’s ever since first only the sore arm for a few days


----------



## pm133 (May 19, 2021)

That's my 2nd one done.
Made the mistake of tensing up as the needle approached.
So I felt every centimetre of it going in.
No doubt I'll have a bit of a sore arm tomorrow.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 20, 2021)

pm133 said:


> That's my 2nd one done.
> Made the mistake of tensing up as the needle approached.
> So I felt every centimetre of it going in.
> No doubt I'll have a bit of a sore arm tomorrow.


Ouch! Hope the arm isn’t too sore.


----------



## pm133 (May 20, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Ouch! Hope the arm isn’t too sore.


Surprisingly it's not hurting at all today so far.


----------



## Tilly26 (May 20, 2021)

Had my 2nd AZ last Friday. Wadnt booked but surgery rang & offered. 10weeks after 1s. It hurt !! About 2minutes after had the most awful irritation at injection site lasted for approx hour. Was worried. First time around had some nasty side effects & very raised bs' This time mainly arm. BSs still raised but not as bad. Ongoing fatigue. Anxious about thought of having more boosters! Invited to have antibody test through Zoe app as had a positive covid test end of March. Surprised today came back negative ! Really appreciate reading other folks experience really helps. Thank you!


----------



## NotPink (May 20, 2021)

I was ill with side effects for over a week with the first jab. Fatigue, headache, joint pain, nausea etc. 2nd jab was ok. Swings and roundabouts. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Northerner (May 20, 2021)

I had my second Pfizer jab a couple of weeks ago - no side-effects from either jab  This morning I have had a pneumonia jab, I think they have become addicted to jabbing people in my area and are going through their list of patients to see what extra they might be able to give


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 23, 2021)

Had my second AZ this afternoon.  Got next couple of days off work anyway but hoping I will be fine.


----------



## Spozkins (May 23, 2021)

Had my second az jab 3  days ago. Was ill after first jab but nothing after the second. BG all  fine.


----------



## Dawny9 (May 26, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Following on from the ‘first jab’ thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't, I've refused it


----------



## Leadinglights (May 26, 2021)

Dawny9 said:


> I haven't, I've refused it


What is your reason for that as the effects of getting COVID are likely to be many, many, many times worse than after effect of a jab. As you will read on here most people have had minimal discomfort, if any, following their jabs.


----------



## adrian1der (May 26, 2021)

Had my second AZ dose on the 21st. No side effects at all


----------



## Thebearcametoo (May 26, 2021)

I had my first AZ about 10 weeks ago. Next day was ill enough not to be able to work but just bad headache, nausea & dizziness. Had a sore arm for about 6 days.

Had my second last week and a very slight headache the next morning but otherwise no side effects.


----------



## Dawny9 (May 26, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> What is your reason for that as the effects of getting COVID are likely to be many, many, many times worse than after effect of a jab. As you will read on here most people have had minimal discomfort, if any, following their jabs.


I don't feel it's been tested enough, I also had a bleed on the brain in 2016, not enough evidence for me


----------



## trophywench (May 26, 2021)

So - just a question - how many years will you need the millions and millions of folk worldwide who have had the jabs to survive OK in order to convince you?


----------



## Dawny9 (May 26, 2021)

I don't want one and certainly don't need your dismissive tone!! You will not survive by the jab alone!!! If you are so sure of it, then you're not at risk are you!!


----------



## Josh DUK (May 26, 2021)

Dawny9 said:


> I don't want one and certainly don't need your dismissive tone!! You will not survive by the jab alone!!! If you are so sure of it, then you're not at risk are you!!


@trophywench please be respectful of other people's opinions regarding the vaccine. 

@Dawny9 its quite understandable that you are hesitant about the vaccine since you mentioned that you had a bleed on the brain in 2016. You are more than welcome to give us a ring regarding the vaccine and your diabetes. I've also shared a link below regarding the different vaccines below:









						Coronavirus vaccines and diabetes
					

On this page: Autumn booster jab Who can get coronavirus vaccines Are the vaccines safe? What the vaccines are made of Need advice about the vaccine in another language? Watch videos of healthcare professionals from across the NHS share information in other languages, including Bengali...




					www.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## Dawny9 (May 26, 2021)

Josh DUK said:


> @trophywench please be respectful of other people's opinions regarding the vaccine.
> 
> @Dawny9 its quite understandable that you are hesitant about the vaccine since you mentioned that you had a bleed on the brain in 2016. You are more than welcome to give us a ring regarding the vaccine and your diabetes. I've also shared a link below regarding the different vaccines below:
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## trophywench (May 26, 2021)

Sorry - I actually think it's a reasonable question to ask and of course I would be interested in the answer else why would I ask?    Was not intended to be 'confrontational' and I honestly do apologise - cos it does sound belligerent now I reconsider.

Let me try and clarify where I'm coming from - 

Not a single person wants to catch Covid, I do know that.  Hence after the work done to produce the vaccines and as always with any drugs the proper human trials the vaccines went through (which were actually much wider trials than the majority of drugs on the market today since such a lot were only tested on certain age groups and some were never even tested on ladies, only men or amongst other restrictive groups of persons)  But it IS new and does NOT have a reputation established over a generation - so of course whilst part of the brain was saying 'Do it do it do it - jab me first!' another part was saying 'Oooh, do you really think you should, Jen?'

So I considered it and tried to weigh up the pros and the cons, same as with any and practically every choice I ever make about anything.  Been having a flu jab for decades.  Only year I decided not to - I had flu.  I was ill.  All over Xmas and New Year.  I've never had a side effect other than a bit of an achey arm from those jabs.  The blood clot thing wasn't even mentioned before January 31st so didn't come into it.  The pros were all about a) reducing the likelihood of catching it and b) news that some 'trusted sources' reckoned it reduced the chances of you passing it on to someone else should you be a carrier.  I can't wait for a generation of evidence - I'm 70 right now!  Yes, summat 'off' might happen - same as you might get flattened by an artic as you stand at a bus stop etc - but the chance simply isn't high enough, to put me off waiting for the bus.

So in a nutshell - didn't appear to be any reason at all why I should not get the vaccine.  All pros and no discernable cons.


----------



## Dawny9 (May 26, 2021)

I stopped flu jags years ago due to becoming unwell with them,  I don't really move outside my own circle, too many of my friends have been very unwell, I would rather wait till end of the year and see what happens once it's established, I follow all other guidelines, having the jab doesn't stop you passing it on, it only lessons the effect, so at the end of the day, those that have had it should be better protected, it's just not for me


----------



## AaronH83 (May 27, 2021)

Due my second dose of Astra Zeneca tomorrow. I had covid back in February and I haven't been able to work since. I'm fortunate in that I'm a civil servant and my pay has gone on as normal. The first dose laid me up for a couple of days, aches and pains, but definitely nothing as bad as the actual virus was.


----------



## AJLang (May 27, 2021)

freesia said:


> Glad its not just me, but i feel for you. I felt like i was pure insulin. Mine eased over the weekend with only the occasional spike. Hope yours eases soon.


Than you @freesia it took me ten days to get my levels back to normal but thankfully they’re now completely back to where they should be.


----------



## Ljc (May 27, 2021)

Had my 2nd AZ jab about an hour ago.
Dad had his 2nd  last week.


----------



## Godwhale (May 27, 2021)

I had my second AZ jab on the 22nd May 21 after the first one on the 6th Mar 21. I have had no side affects. My NHS app has the details on, so I can provide proof if i want to go abroad.


----------



## Ljc (May 27, 2021)

Well it looks like my immune system has woken up.
I have a bootiful headache and just generally feel yuk, BGs are up too.


----------



## NotPink (May 27, 2021)

Ljc said:


> Well it looks like my immune system has woken up.
> I have a bootiful headache and just generally feel yuk, BGs are up too.


Oh dear. Just let it take its course and it will soon be over.


----------



## NotPink (May 27, 2021)

Dawny9 said:


> I stopped flu jags years ago due to becoming unwell with them,  I don't really move outside my own circle, too many of my friends have been very unwell, I would rather wait till end of the year and see what happens once it's established, I follow all other guidelines, having the jab doesn't stop you passing it on, it only lessons the effect, so at the end of the day, those that have had it should be better protected, it's just not for me


Apparently the wearing of masks and isolating has lessened the impact of catching other viruses especially amongst children... that's good news in itself. I used to work in Cambridge where the far Eastern communities wore masks regularly because of pollution, colds and flu. It makes sense.


----------



## Ljc (May 27, 2021)

NotPink said:


> Oh dear. Just let it take its course and it will soon be over.


It’s got me out of cooking dinner lol.  We have a great chippy in town that delivers, nit sure what I am going to have but dad usually has cod roe or scampi.


----------



## diddymai (May 27, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Following on from the ‘first jab’ thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep..I've had both


----------



## Perfect10 (May 30, 2021)

I had 2nd last week and no side effects, not even a sore arm. I had the AZ.


----------



## Loobyloo (May 30, 2021)

2nd this afternoon and all fine so far. Had a bit of the chills for hour or two with first and sore arm for couple days, but really nothing bad.


----------



## Jonathan_15Jan1969 (Jun 3, 2021)

Second vaccine on 6th May(Pfizer). Similar symptoms as first injection, some say second is often worse but not sure on that as mine was virtually the same with ache around injrction site and a little bit of eyeball ache and was gone in two to three days.


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 6, 2021)

I received my second Astrazeneca jab a couple of days ago now. Have to say that the Builth Wells vaccine site is extremely well run. Lovely people from start to finish!

I arrived 90 minutes early because that's when my bus arrived (they run every two hours), but they were happy to deal with me there and then. That was great because I could then catch an earlier bus home rather than hanging around for another two hours!

Anyway, no symptoms after the second jab at all. I was pretty fatigued after the first one for four days or so.

Andy


----------



## Sheffguy (Jun 6, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Following on from the ‘first jab’ thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes had it on the 10th of May without any issues!


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 8, 2021)

You do that this vaccine or vaccines has been out there for years and researched to the max. it was money that stopped it from being used. Just saying


----------

